
The Red Queen Problem – Innovation in the DoD and Intelligence Community - bhousel
https://steveblank.com/2017/10/17/the-red-queen-problem-innovation-in-the-dod-and-intelligence-community/
======
QAPereo
Very thoughtful insights from someone who doesn't understand that a lack of
thoughtful insight isn't the problem with our bloated and inefficient
bureaucracies, and therefore fails to address those problems. You don't turn a
bunch of bureaucratic lifers into tech-esque startup-minded types with
teaching, you need new people and new structures to support and incentive
them.

Right now, ass-covering and stasis _are_ rewarded, the rest is not. Focusing
on the results of bad behavior and not the roots will always fail.

~~~
moocowtruck
its tough because how do you drain such a large swamp without the gators
fighting back? it's a miserable situation for sure. I've been in gov work for
quite awhile and agree we need to nuke the lifers out, shit wont change
because they will always be incompetent

~~~
QAPereo
If I had those answers, I’d be doing more than opining here. As you say the
scale of the problem is staggering and self-perpetuating.

